# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haartjes op rare plaatsen

## natashja

ik heb een vraagje ik heb haartjes net voorbij de vagina dus konthaar. en ik wilde vragen of dit normaal is en hoe je het eraf kan krijgen. want het is best lastig.

alvast bedankt voor je hulp

----------


## Katja

natasja,
jep.. zeer normaal.. we hebben het bijna allemaal.. 
de een wat meer dan de ander en dat was het..

wat je er tegen kunt doen:
laten harsen.. brazilian wax lijkt goed te helpen.. blijft ook lang weg heb ik te horen gekregen.
scheren raad ik af.. het wordt alleen maar meer en meer..

ik zelf laat het momenteel weglaseren..

----------

